# Quelle marque pour de la RAM (no-name, hynix, samsung...) ?



## bertouille (7 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, 

après avoir écumé plusieurs forums, je me résigne à poser ma question : je voudrais rajouter une barrette de 512 Mo de RAM à mon iMac (DV SE 500) et je n'arrive pas à trouver une barrette compatible et pas chère. J'ai essayé une fois sur topachat (il y a longtemps) et une fois récemment sur cdiscount, qui me l'a gentiment reprise. 
Avant de me résigner à acheter une barrette à 100 euros sur crucial, je me dis que celles à 50 euros rue Montgallet m'intéresseraient si j'étais sûr qu'elles marchaient. 
Finalement, la question : quelqu'un a-t-il acheté de la no-name (51 euros), de la hynix (55 euros), voire de la samsung (79 euros) et pourrait me dire si ça fonctionne ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (7 Janvier 2004)

Ne réfléchis plus... Crucial !


----------



## TNT' (7 Janvier 2004)

bertouille a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> après avoir écumé plusieurs forums, je me résigne à poser ma question : je voudrais rajouter une barrette de 512 Mo de RAM à mon iMac (DV SE 500) et je n'arrive pas à trouver une barrette compatible et pas chère. J'ai essayé une fois sur topachat (il y a longtemps) et une fois récemment sur cdiscount, qui me l'a gentiment reprise.


Elle ne fonctionnait pas la SDram 512 Mo vendue chez cdiscount?


----------



## bertouille (7 Janvier 2004)

> Elle ne fonctionnait pas la SDram 512 Mo vendue chez cdiscount?



Ben non, elle n'était pas reconnue. 
Pour Crucial, ça me fait quand même un peu mal (2 fois le prix !).


----------



## pickwick (8 Janvier 2004)

Avec&lt; Panther il n'y a pas de miracle, il faut de la mémoire de haute qualité, sinon cela ne fonctionne pas, je te conseille celle de RueDuCommerce, avec le port 103 /106 euros.


----------



## Skippy (11 Janvier 2004)

oublie rue montgallet : ça marche pas !


----------

